# UGFreak steroid source



## Ragingmenace223 (Jul 20, 2019)

​UGfreak steroid source​I tried to search ugfreak but didn't see anything.....just wondering if anyone has used his gear? I'm shopping around and came across this one just wondering if anyone has used them and what results they got thx....

I'm pretty sure this source has been around for many years. Is UGFreak legit?


----------



## Dbolitarian (Jul 20, 2019)

Never heard of this before.
Hopefully someone else can help you out
Sorry bro


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 20, 2019)

I know they pay a hell of a lot of money for that high rating on a certain site. Paying for bullshit positive reviews is a bad sign m'kay. Avoid.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 4, 2019)

I can tell you one thing about them 100% is that their Dragon Pharma Cialis when in stock is seriously the best ever. Takes forever to receive but so worth it. Don’t order the domestic one takes even longer and it’s more expensive.


----------



## neizp157 (Sep 19, 2019)

hey guys I'm a steroids raw power supplier if you guys have any interested pls let me know

My wickr : lmcshi


----------



## GettingOld74 (Sep 24, 2019)

Never used but I'm always weary of anything that has a website. Especially when it says...sells to U.S. no problem


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 2, 2019)

Dragon pharma Cialis from there I order all the time best shit anywhere people at my work beg me for those things lol.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> does the Cialis yield increased loads?



telling you bro if you use Cialis order from them only the dragon pharma ones and I promise you better than actual prescription one by far everyone at my work is hooked on them. Don’t know too much about sources online and all this shit but that’s the place to buy duck pills


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 28, 2020)

TheSpectre said:


> Or you could just order a kilo of the raw powder for around $600....



i guess if you have a legit place to order from.... but right now, I wouldn’t order anything from China period last thing I need is the Corona virus.


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 28, 2020)

GettingOld74 said:


> Never used but I'm always weary of anything that has a website. Especially when it says...sells to U.S. no problem



Ugfreak is my BUD...............................No Problem Main


----------



## Lee11 (Oct 14, 2021)

I heard Ugfreak was either reseller for para pharma or is para pharma. Kind of like PSL and Uncle Z.


----------



## malcolmcal (Oct 14, 2021)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> View attachment 14298​UGfreak steroid source​I tried to search ugfreak but didn't see anything.....just wondering if anyone has used his gear? I'm shopping around and came across this one just wondering if anyone has used them and what results they got thx....


I recently ordered from ugfreak. I've injected the test several times and haven't died. Other than that, IDK I'm going to do blood work in about a month. I'm on Dr prescribed test cypionate 250 per week and test is over 1500 using 400 test e from these guys per week, so in a month or so I'm guessing my numbers will drop, of its fake. I'm not sure exactly how long it takes for test to drop, and since my level was just listed as over 1500 should I wait longer before I get my bloods done?


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 14, 2021)

I used them a LOT 10-12years ago intermittently with Godzilla and Superman. But never had an issue with their quality, only fret was they were international, and I much prefer having domestic access.


----------



## IzzyIncredible (Oct 16, 2021)

Yaya said:


> My wife looks like Chris Berman


Why did this make me laugh so hard 🤣😂🤣😂🤣🤣🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Nov 12, 2021)

neizp157 said:


> Not scammer,we are a big manufacturer in china


Then send me a few samples, to test it .


----------



## Lindburgh (Dec 2, 2021)

Ugfreak has been around forever but he does post on some pretty shady board like Promuscle and OLM.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 2, 2021)

don't use ugfreak. I'm late to this thread but I tried them this summer. test e (para) caused insane pip followed by swelling and purplish color. pinned delt and my entire arm turned purple. not worth it. idk if the gear had hormone in it or not but I threw that shit away. find a better source, it's worth your time to look elsewhere. there like #1 on eroids or they were when I used them. should be a red flag


----------



## TomJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> don't use them. I'm late to this thread but I tried them this summer. test e (para) caused insane pip followed by swelling and purplish color. pinned delt and my entire arm turned purple. not worth it. idk if the gear had hormone in it or not but i threw that shit away. find a better source, it's worth your time to look elsewhere. they're like #1 on eroids or they were when I used them. should be a red flag


I have bloodwork from their test e. Not going to say it's perfect but 500mg a week put me at 2800 total at the trough.
I'm still using their test e to get rid of it and don't have any pip from it.

I am not defending this source or para. Knowing what I know now I wouldn't have bought it, but just for complete information's sake.


----------



## Flex35 (Jan 22, 2022)

UG is parapharma. They’ve been around forever. Believe at least a decade now. That alone does speak volumes. But there jus 2 things that for me are huge issues and reason I don’t use em. #1 there international so that comes along with all of its own issues
#2 I’ve watched them literally double there prices for every single product except some of the orals . They used to have great prices. Once there popularity grew and they had testinndone jus proving there’s stuff was dosed right apparently that gave the ok to double prices! Geneza did the same thing. It jus blows my mind such king time labs can do this shit to there customers when they know dam well there is many many other sponsors out there with correctly dosed products and charge great prices. And lastly if your international aren’t the prices suppose to be cheaper than domestic? Primo that’s near if not more than $100 for jus one bottle makes me wanna vomit. Tren e 200 for $77 . Distguisting and very un-loyal! But you’ll always amhav epeople who don’t no better so they buy .


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 22, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I used them a LOT 10-12years ago intermittently with Godzilla and Superman. But never had an issue with their quality, only fret was they were international, and I much prefer having domestic access.


Where are they from ?


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 24, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I have bloodwork from their test e. Not going to say it's perfect but 500mg a week put me at 2800 total at the trough.
> I'm still using their test e to get rid of it and don't have any pip from it.
> 
> I am not defending this source or para. Knowing what I know now I wouldn't have bought it, but just for complete information's sake.


You Def should have been around 3400


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 24, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> Where are they from ?


Earth


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 24, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Earth


They are from india


----------



## Iseeblood6six6 (Jan 24, 2022)

Where I'm from we get something called dick powder...it's powder you just rub alittle on your gums and it's ridiculous. They sell the shit like on the street it's crazy.


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 24, 2022)

Iseeblood6six6 said:


> Where I'm from we get something called dick powder...it's powder you just rub alittle on your gums and it's ridiculous. They sell the shit like on the street it's crazy.


Where from ?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 24, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> They are from india


They might be now, I don't recall that to be the case in 2010


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 25, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> They might be now, I don't recall that to be the case in 2010


In 2010 i got deployed to Afganistan and some of the guys i met there got if from India so i reckon it was made in India


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 25, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> In 2010 i got deployed to Afganistan and some of the guys i met there got if from India so i reckon it was made in India


You know they have more than one warehouse in several countries right?


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 25, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> You know they have more than one warehouse in several countries right?


I do know that,but they are all made in India because thats the cheapest !


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 25, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> You Def should have been around 3400


Not everyone responds the same


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 25, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> You Def should have been around 3400





FlyingPapaya said:


> Not everyone responds the same


Exactly. You can’t say “X amount of test will give you Y serum levels” because individual response varies.

I’m on 175mg a week for my TRT and that would put most people way out of range.  My prescribed testosterone is well under dosed according to this “should be” way of thinking.


----------



## CJ (Jan 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Exactly. You can’t say “X amount of test will give you Y serum levels” because individual response varies.
> 
> I’m on 175mg a week for my TRT and that would put most people way out of range.  My prescribed testosterone is well under dosed according to this “should be” way of thinking.


We have one member, his latest bloodwork numbers were 749 ng/dl on 50 mg weekly. 

Absolutely crazy!!!


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> We have one member, his latest bloodwork numbers were 749 ng/dl on 50 mg weekly.
> 
> Absolutely crazy!!!


Jesus!  I wish I had a response like that. I’d run 250 test and 200 primo for blasts and be done with it. 

Lucky guy.


----------



## CJ (Jan 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Jesus!  I wish I had a response like that. I’d run 250 test and 200 primo for blasts and be done with it.
> 
> Lucky guy.


You could blast with insulin needles. 🤣


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> You could blast with insulin needles. 🤣


Right?  That would be the life.


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Exactly. You can’t say “X amount of test will give you Y serum levels” because individual response varies.
> 
> I’m on 175mg a week for my TRT and that would put most people way out of range.  My prescribed testosterone is well under dosed according to this “should be” way of thinking.


I do agree!


----------



## BigT (Feb 5, 2022)

Flex35 said:


> UG is parapharma. They’ve been around forever. Believe at least a decade now. That alone does speak volumes. But there jus 2 things that for me are huge issues and reason I don’t use em. #1 there international so that comes along with all of its own issues
> #2 I’ve watched them literally double there prices for every single product except some of the orals . They used to have great prices. Once there popularity grew and they had testinndone jus proving there’s stuff was dosed right apparently that gave the ok to double prices! Geneza did the same thing. It jus blows my mind such king time labs can do this shit to there customers when they know dam well there is many many other sponsors out there with correctly dosed products and charge great prices. And lastly if your international aren’t the prices suppose to be cheaper than domestic? Primo that’s near if not more than $100 for jus one bottle makes me wanna vomit. Tren e 200 for $77 . Distguisting and very un-loyal! But you’ll always amhav epeople who don’t no better so they buy .


I love para, it’s expensive though..I made out well in crypto so I loaded up a while ago. I haven’t found anything I don’t like yet, but I never buy things I know I don’t like…sooo….
Deca messes with my head, but NPP doesn’t?  So I don’t buy deca…
Ug does dragon resale too, also one of my fav labs.
Honestly though I got a few us domestic sources I buy bulk from and I don’t notice a difference besides my wallet stays fuller.

Had a few shit sources too in my day


----------



## Iseeblood6six6 (Feb 5, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> Where from ?


They get ot from some other country cheap as fuck I'm not sure exactly


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> We have one member, his latest bloodwork numbers were 749 ng/dl on 50 mg weekly.
> 
> Absolutely crazy!!!


Wow, I wish I responded like that. I am on 200 every 10 days and my trough is normally between 450 and 500.


----------

